# DDR4 Ram mit 3200Mhz und Samsung Chips gesucht



## HansHubert (23. November 2017)

nAbend,

ich bin auf der Suche nach DDR4 RAM (16Gb) mit mind. 3200Mhz, Samsung Chips und Dual Rank
Kann mir da jemand bestimmte empfehlen?
Lese viel von G.Skill das die nun Hynix statt Samsung Chips verwenden, sonst hätte ich vllt. von denen welche genommen

Prozessor: Intel 8700k
Mainboard: MSI z370 Gaming M5

Freue mich auf euere Antworten

Mfg
Hubi


----------



## Der_Strumpf (23. November 2017)

Soweit ich weiß sind die mit 3200 CL14 Samsung Chips bei G.Skill die mit höherer Latenz SK Hynix.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (24. November 2017)

^Nöp, nicht die _GVKB_, wenn dann *eher* die _GVGB. _Garantieren kann ich aber auch nichts.

@TE wenn du je 8GB Riegel suchst, wirds schwer. Samsung b-die gibt es dann nicht in Dualrank-Bauweise, damit werden nur bis zu 3000MHz garantiert -> Crucial Ballistix Tactical DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-16-16 (BLT2C8G4D30AETA/BLT2K8G4D30AETA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ansonsten musst du pokern.

Falls du von je 16GB redest, dann wie gesagt alle ab 3200 CL14 (manche auch CL15).


----------



## HansHubert (24. November 2017)

Mahlzeit,
Erstmal Danke für eure Antworten
Hab mich nochmal schlau gemacht und folgendes herausgefunden:
Die GVKB können Samsung D-Die oder Hynix Chips haben. Da ist es Glückssache welche man bekommt.
Bei den GVGB sind aufjedenfall Samsung E-Die Chips verbaut.

Unterschied D-Die und E-Die = E-Die sind neuer wie die D-Die und sollen auch besser sein.

Samsung D-Die chips bekommt man bei 8Gb Riegeln nur als Single Rank. Für Dual Rank braucht man schon 16Gb Riegel. Aber da kann man mindestens mit 100€ mehrpreis rechnen (mit glück 2x 16gb riegel = 32gb ram für 300€. Eher sogar 350€+)
Aber mir reichen 16gb fürs zocken und paar Programme.

Hier kann man auch einiges rausfinden dazu:
[RAM Collection Thread] Please post your RAM details here! : Amd

Steht zwar für AMD, aber das ist egal. Die Ryzen CPUs von AMD arbeiten nit sauber mit jedem Speicher zusammen. Intel CPUs sind sa nit so anfällig.

Ich werde die hier nehmen:
16GB G.Skill RipJaws V dunkelgrau DDR4-3200 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3200 | Mindfactory.de

Wer se in ner anderen Farbe möchte und weitersucht, folgender Tipp:
Achtet bei der "SKU" (steht bei mindf. rechts oben) darauf, dass dort auch gvgb und NICHT gvkb steht!
Und zusätzlich auch auf die Latenzzeit achten! 
CL16 18 18 38
CL16 16 16 36 (habe ich bei einem Onlineshop bisher nur gesehen)
Ich weiß nit ob des nur en Fehler vom shop is mit den Angaben, oder wirklich so is. Deswegen geb ichs mal mit an.

Danke nochmal für alles
Hoffe das es von mir gut erklärt ist, sodass andere die vllt. vor dem selben Problem stehen, mit diesem Thread auch geholfen bekommen 

Lg
Hubi


----------



## Salatsauce45 (24. November 2017)

Hab die GVGB auch bisher mit nichts anderem als Samsung E gesehen, wenn die bei Dir ankommen, kannst du uns ja bescheid geben


----------



## HansHubert (27. November 2017)

Mahlzeit,
RAM ist bestellt und aufm Weg.
Wird die Woche bei mir ankommen. Am Wochenende wird dann endlich de PC zammegebaut 
Zumindest wenn bis dahin auch mein Prozessor kommt...
Wenn ich mim zammebau fertig bin und ihn in Betrieb hab, dann schau ich mir dwn ram ma genauer an und geb dann hier rückinfo


----------



## HansHubert (7. Dezember 2017)

So, PC ist zusammengebaut.
Leider muss ich euch mitteilwn das die GVGBs anscheinend nun auch Hynix Chips verbsut haben.
Zzmindest hab ich welche mit Hynix Chips bekommen 
Konnte die Chips zwar einfach auf 3200Mhz im Bios einstellen, bin aber mal gespannt ob es auch die Leistung erbringt...


----------



## Salatsauce45 (8. Dezember 2017)

Nicht auch noch die 

Naja dann wirds nächstes mal s-die, die gibt es denke ich auch in 3200 Dualrank.


----------



## HansHubert (8. Dezember 2017)

Und nicht nur das, sie sind auch nur Single Rank anstatt Dual Rank 

Werde nun die hier bestellen:
F4-3400C16D-16GTZ

Sind höher getaktet und laut einer weiteren Quelle, sollen diese nun die Samsung Chips verbaut haben.

G.SKILL Trident Z 16GB DDR4-3400 Review - Overclockers

Sind erst ab Mo/Di wieder lieferbar. Sobald ich se hab und die auch verbaut sind, schau ich wieder nach was da nun sache ist.
Danach melde ich mich wieder 

Grüsse
Hubi


----------



## user7220 (22. Mai 2018)

Hey @HansHubert, hat deine Bestellung vom G.SKILL Trident Z 16GB DDR4-3400-RAM geklappt? War es Dual-Rank-Samsung-RAM?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Flautze (24. Mai 2018)

Hier gibt es sonst noch ne schöne Liste mit B-DIe.
Wichtig: Spalte 3 gibt an, ob die Module Exclusiv B-Die sind. Schätze, dass du da sonst fündig werden würdest.
[Übersicht] Die ultimative HARDWARELUXX Samsung 8Gb B-Die Liste - alle Hersteller (21.05.18)


----------

